

So Long, and Thanks for All the Checkins - gregrata
http://locationplay.blogspot.com/2014/08/so-long-and-thanks-for-all-checkins-or.html

======
frostmatthew
I uninstalled both FourSquare and Swarm a few weeks ago. I was one of those
"check-in everywhere I go" types for years. I enjoyed the gamification aspect
of it (mayorships/badges) and the historical record of where I've been (both
in the context of it telling me I've been at a place X weeks in a row or
looking at when was the last time I was at X?)

Swarm took all the fun out of the whole check-in concept. [I can see how Swarm
might be appealing to people who have a lot of friends in a close geographic
area that also use the app...but I am not one of those people].

------
skorgu
Foursquare was the _only_ social-networking-y app I used. It provided a
valuable service to me, namely 'remembering where I've been' which my brain is
bad at. Then they decided to change everything and now I don't use it anymore.

Is there some alternative that lets me check in places (that isn't Facebook)?

------
burnte
I tried swarm, but the whole global-checkins thing was killed, it's now
mayorships between friends only, and I don't care about that. All the useful
functions were moved to swarm and neutered, so I just uninstalled them both.
Also a nearly 5 year user. I wish them the best, but it's useless to me now.

~~~
gregrata
A really sad, odd thing for them to do - I guess they realized they were never
going to make money at the old app, and decided to do the new? Wonder how that
is going to go, if they lose their user base (that they are replying on to
generate new content).

------
Urgo
I haven't uninstalled it yet but I've hated swarm and the new foursquare since
it re-launched. I'm user #85,437 and have been using to check into absolutely
everything since I got my first android phone, the Nexus One in March 2010.
I've given them 4 1/2 years of data that I don't want to lose, but I don't
want to keep using it anymore unless they put back the old features. For
example someone asked me how many times I checked my local Dunkin Donuts the
other day, a question foursquare used to easily answer, and after 10 mins of
checking everywhere I couldn't find the answer!

I challenge someone to make a clone of core original foursquare features and
allow us to import our foursquare data. I'll use your app and help promote it.
:)

------
ihuman
Unrelated, but I am curious: why do you have the phone app on your dock, and
the contacts app on your home screen? I would like to know the motivation
behind this, because the contacts app is embedded in the phone app.

~~~
gregrata
LOL

I should really just move contacts to the bottom. I don't use my iPhone as a
phone very often (mostly use it to listen to voicemail). I DO bring up
contacts more often, to get addresses, notes, etc - so like being about to
just go directly to contacts, instead of opening up the phone and clicking on
contacts.

------
PhantomGremlin
It must be a generational thing. I've never been interested in being "mayor"
of anywhere. Plus it could be creepy. The following video [1] comes to mind.
This hot psycho chick is "mayor of Brad's closet".

Shhh. I still use _email_. Oh, and get off my lawn!

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpV7DyM4Zk0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpV7DyM4Zk0)

